# Why won't my oven stay lit?



## krypto (Nov 25, 2009)

My oven won't stay hot it will turn on but turns off by itself within 15 minutes and will stay off and not be able to turn back on for hours. What do you think is the problem? It s a whirlpool oven and the only way I know how to describe it is that it is a Super Capasity 465.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

gas?, electric?, wall oven?? you need to post model & serial #. i would call a servicer. why throw parts at it.


----------



## Salli1990 (Dec 3, 2009)

*hi*

My oven won't stay hot it will turn on but turns off by itself within 15 minutes and will stay off and not be able to turn back on for hours. What do you think is the problem? It s a whirlpool oven and the only way I know how to describe it is that it is a Super Capasity 465.
-------------------------------------
Devis comparatif mutuelle sante | Comparateur mutuelles sante | Comparer comparatif mutuel


----------

